# Fish That DON'T JUMP!



## veganchick

are there any small fish that are good with guppies (yes I know, guppies jump) that won't jump out of a fish tank? My 10 gallon has a lid, but there is an opening in between the filter and the hood, and my red tailed shark found a way through there when I was gone, when I came back he was dead on my hardwood floor. Are there any fish for a 10 gallon communit with 2 male guppies that won't jump out of a tank? Also I am going to cover it with netting, I just wanna be on the safe side.


----------



## Nudist

i'm sorry to hear about your fish.
i know you said you were going to cover it with netting but if that dont work try using duck tape. i bought a used tank that had too many holes cut out for what i needed so i used duck tape to cover the areas that were left open and if you take your time with it you can form it where its so close, nothing could get out of it. if your top is black you can even take a marker and color it where it blends in and is hardly noticeable.

Steve


----------



## 1077

Any of the small tetras should work such as silver tipped, pristellas, blood fins. I like the gold whitecloud minnows. They are a colorful active fish that do well in cooler or warm water. Choose your fish carefully. Look for the healthiest fish you can find.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry about your shark! Fish always seem to find the holes to jump out of.


----------



## fishkid

Dead fish are the only fish that don't jump.


----------



## veganchick

Thanks guys! I actually decided on makeing a wooden peice and fitting it to my lid so that there is no possible way for my guppies or other fish to get out. Then I'll get maybe some tetras, ghost shrimp and a snail. sound ok?


----------



## aspects

fishkid said:


> Dead fish are the only fish that don't jump.


:thumbsup:

just get a good cover.


----------



## Cody

veganchick said:


> Thanks guys! I actually decided on makeing a wooden peice and fitting it to my lid so that there is no possible way for my guppies or other fish to get out. Then I'll get maybe some tetras, ghost shrimp and a snail. sound ok?


Be careful with that. Many wood will mold and rot when it meets water, unless sealed, which is harmful to the aquarium. What type of wood did you use?


----------



## Lupin

fishkid said:


> Dead fish are the only fish that don't jump.


 LMAO!:rofl: :rofl:

Ember tetras.


----------



## dramaqueen

:lol: lol


----------



## veganchick

Its not going on the inside. I t won't touch the water. I just set it on top of the tank's hood. Idk what kind, left over from building my house


----------



## veganchick

fishkid said:


> Dead fish are the only fish that don't jump.


lol! I have to admit thats pretty funny!:-D:-D


----------



## Burninator

i have a cover over my tank but there is a space in the back where the filters, heaters, air pump are, and ive never had any fish jump out.

Not even an eel


----------



## aspects

veganchick said:


> Thanks guys! I actually decided on makeing a wooden peice and fitting it to my lid so that there is no possible way for my guppies or other fish to get out. Then I'll get maybe some tetras, ghost shrimp and a snail. sound ok?


 im not sure what you mean with the wood.
what kind of cover do you have on the tank now?


----------



## Cody

veganchick said:


> Its not going on the inside. I t won't touch the water. I just set it on top of the tank's hood. Idk what kind, left over from building my house


Still, you need to be careful. The evaporation and humidity created from the tank can cause the wood to mold and possibly warp eventually. You would not want that.


----------



## veganchick

aspects said:


> im not sure what you mean with the wood.
> what kind of cover do you have on the tank now?


I have a plastic hood with a light, but there is an opening in the corner for the filter, and so there is a tiny space in between the filter and lid, and my fish found a way to hop through!


----------



## aspects

you can cut a piece of eggcrate to size. that would be pretty easy. or if all else fails, just tape it up. thats probably the easiest solution. youre definitely better off with this then wood


----------



## veganchick

I don't own any EGGcrate.. vegans don't use eggs  lol


----------



## Cody

Eggcrate is not edible... It is a fluorescent light diffuser that you can purchase at like Home Depot or Lowes. Just basically a bunch of plastic squares put together, but it is one of the most useful things you will find.


----------



## aspects

veganchick said:


> I don't own any EGGcrate.. vegans don't use eggs  lol


eggcrate is a type of plastic lighting diffuser available at hardware stores. not actual egg crates. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

:lol: lol


----------



## FordMan

your local hardware store can most likely cut you a peice of plexi glass to cover that gap as for fish that don't just most tetras cichlids loaches and catfish don't jump where as cyprinids like rasboras danios barbs etc can seem down right suicidal at times


----------



## veganchick

Oh! lol I thought you meant like an egg carton from the grocery store! lol.


----------



## veganchick

Oh, I got a snail today! (Don't worry the gap is fixed and Squirmy (named by my little bro.) won't crawl out!


----------



## dramaqueen

Take a pic of Henry and post it. Lupin can tell you what it is.


----------



## veganchick

Ok, thanks Dramaqueen! I will! He is soooooo cute and tiny!


----------



## dramaqueen

You're welcome!


----------

